# Day 5 Egg Transfer - Advice & Guidance needed as we are only on day 3



## Flyingpig (Nov 9, 2011)

Hello All,

Hope you are all well....and thanks for looking.

My wife and I had EC on Wednesday gone and got a phone call to say 10 had fertilised out of 17 eggs, and they would contact us on Saturday re: ET. Anyways got a phone call today saying all of the embryo's are doing very well but there are now 11......

My 1st question is if they are doing well why didnt they do ET today (Saturday) on day 3?

2nd question - the hospital have advised that only 1 embryo go back in due to chances of multiple births and my wifes age (35 yo). What do you laides think from experience - is it worth just 1 going in or go for the 2? She has given birth before - another reason they said go for 1 as the chances increase.

3rd question - What is Cytoblast or blastocyst? THey said something abou thtat on the phone - is it something they do or the embryos do naturally?

Thanks for all you rhelp and any advice given.

JD>


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi there,

It all sounds really positive for you both. If a couple have enough eggs to safely risk taking them beyond 3 days, then that is the preferred option for most UK clinics. Taking them to blastocyst (day 5 natural development) helps to identify those very strong embryos that have the best chance of going on to establish a pregnancy, as those that look healthy at day 3 will not necessarily continue to divide and can arrest from day 4 onwards. So, it's really about giving you the best possible chance. With any luck (with 10/11 in the running so far) you may also have blastocysts to freeze too. We had 3 cycles with day 3 - all failed - and our fourth, with a blast, was successful. That's not to say that day 3 transfers can't be successful, just that waiting until day 5 helps to identify the 'front runners'.

My clinic advises single embryo transfer for women around 35, where there is a strong blastocyst available, as the chance of twins dramatically increases with the transfer of two good quality blasts (with all the associated risks of twin pregnancy). 

All the best of luck to you both.


----------



## Flyingpig (Nov 9, 2011)

Hello All,

Thanks for the advice.....

The wife and I are waiting till tomorrow before making a decision on how many to put back in. This depends on the amount of Embryo's that have made it to day 5 and the quality of them.

Here is our thinking.....

If we have say 3 or 4 embryos and they are suitable for freezing we are going to opt for just the one in. If they are not suitable for freezing we may go for 2 to be transferred.

If we have 5 embryos that have made it to day 5 and they are suitable for freezing we will opt for 2 to be transferred tomorrow. The reason behind it is that if it is successful we have the possibility of having twins and then we wont have to go through this again, if we have one successfull embryo we still have some frozen to re-visit if we want to in the future.

I have looked at the statistics all weekend, and there is less chance of problems in multiples births than there is of a success rate with a frozen embryo. I know you can twist statistics to show whatever we want really - but can you understand the reasoning?

Anyone disagree with these thoughts?

Also, can the clinic refuse to put 2 back or is it our choice. I do know there is a maximum of 2 going back in, but who will have final final say? The clinic said that if we were to go against their advice then we would have to sign a disclaimer - anyone else done that?

Thanks

JD>


----------



## Flyingpig (Nov 9, 2011)

Well we went in today and had one very good Blastocsyt put back in.

There are another 4 in the hospital and they are waiting to see what the condition of them is like tomorrow  - they will then tell us by letter if they are being frozen.

Is that normal to have this information followed up by letter? I was sort of not happy with that as we are paying a lot of money for this service. Also, I can't believe that we have to provide our own HPT....  Do you think should we ring up tomorrow and find out if they are suitable for freezing?

Thanks.

JD.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2011)

Glad it went well for you both. Good luck with the next two weeks.

Lots of clinics offer a blood test (usually 14-16 days after transfer) to test hormone levels and confirm pregnancy. A follow-up blood test 48-72 hours later will also confirm the hormone levels are rising healthily. This might be something you want to consider, assuming your HPT is positive. However, you'll need to see what your clinic offers, because lots of clinics only offer this service at an additional charge. 

Best of luck


----------



## Flyingpig (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for the good wishes...............!!!!!!    Yeah now the dreaded 2ww - well 11 day wait.

Just hope there are some blasts okay for freezing... Fingers crossed and legs crossed.


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Flyingpig - Congratulations to you and your dw on being pupo   I just read through the thread and see that you were thinking about having 2 blasts put back, what made you decide on having just 1? I am in the same position and waiting for et tomorrow with (hopefully) blast/s, we are also undecided on 1 or 2?   
Ali x


----------

